# Getting stuff there/back



## tyr (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm currently living in Sweden but am due back in the UK in a few months time. A bit of a opportunity has arrisen for me in Japan to go over there for the bulk of a year starting January. This job is only a short term thing but if things work out I might stay and find something else or I might come home. Who knows. For now though I'm just assuming short term.

So I'm wondering; how much would it cost to send 'stuff' to Japan and back?
By 'stuff' I mean medium sized items, not really furniture. I'm primarily thinking of my computer and guitar gear in this.


----------

